# Celtic Manor, Sept 2014



## full_throttle (Oct 26, 2013)

If I can get enough interest I am willing to arrange a day at Celtic Manor. Playing 36 holes with food included.

I have asked for costings, so at present just trying to gauge interest.

If this appeals to you please post below


----------



## quinn (Oct 26, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			If I can get enough interest I am willing to arrange a day at Celtic Manor. Playing 36 holes with food included.

I have asked for costings, so at present just trying to gauge interest.



If this appeals to you please post below
		
Click to expand...


Definately in.....played it two weeks after the ryder cup and it was like a mud bath....always wanted to go back.....played the 2010 & the roman road....they always give you a good deal.staying the night is just as cheap as two rounds.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 26, 2013)

On my "must play" list so definitely interested.


----------



## Jon321 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd be interested in this too.


----------



## shewy (Oct 26, 2013)

Just down the road from me so I'm in if I'm not working.


----------



## Hallsy (Oct 26, 2013)

Just over the bridge for me but ive never played so i would be interested.


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 26, 2013)

We go every year. They offer some great deals if you stay over as they are desperate to fill the hotel during the off season. We paid 149 a couple of weeks ago for a round on the monty, 3 course dinner that night, hotel, breakfast next morning and a day on the 2010 course. 
The 2010 is great, but the other courses are also high quality. The 3rd on the monty is my favourite golf hole, simply brilliant par 5 with a view to that is stunning.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 26, 2013)

Swingalot said:



			We go every year. They offer some great deals if you stay over as they are desperate to fill the hotel during the off season. We paid 149 a couple of weeks ago for a round on the monty, 3 course dinner that night, hotel, breakfast next morning and a day on the 2010 course. 
The 2010 is great, but the other courses are also high quality. The 3rd on the monty is my favourite golf hole, simply brilliant par 5 with a view to that is stunning.
		
Click to expand...

That's great value including food and golf. Was that September or October that you did that? May be interested in this full throttle but my September weekend in 2014 are already booked up with county events.


----------



## SammmeBee (Oct 26, 2013)

Only if includes 2010......


----------



## rob2 (Oct 26, 2013)

if the dates suit and it includes the 2010 then I am in.

Rob


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd be interested if inc 2010. And doesn't clash with back to school start day.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 26, 2013)

I would be interested dependent on the rest of life demands !


----------



## quinn (Oct 26, 2013)

Bigfoot said:



			I would be interested dependent on the rest of life demands !
		
Click to expand...

Let us know if you want your turn with the trophy.I work over your way sometimes I could drop it off.Will have to arrange the rematch


----------



## louise_a (Oct 26, 2013)

I would be interested in this depending on the day.


----------



## bozza (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd be interested depending on dates and if it included the 2010 course.


----------



## User20205 (Oct 26, 2013)

Could be, course dependant. Not sure I'd travel for the Monty & the roman road combo. I'm playing the 2010 in a couple of weeks, if it's rubbish I'm pulling out !!:thup:


----------



## Linnets (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm interested, put me down please.


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 26, 2013)

my intitial enquiry is to play the roman rd and montgomery, but reading above i'll be asking for the 2010 as an option. looking on the celtic manor website the 2010 is double the price, but if demand is there then we can play the 2010 and one other.

keep posting your interest and i'll post more details when i get a response from the sales team

I am trying for early september so as not to co-incide with H4H 2014


----------



## sev112 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes please


----------



## Birchy (Oct 26, 2013)

Interested if it involves the 2010 and the dates suit.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 26, 2013)

quinn said:



			Let us know if you want your turn with the trophy.I work over your way sometimes I could drop it off.Will have to arrange the rematch 

Click to expand...

Its not been 6 months yet but just knowing we won is good enough for me. A rematch sounds good but maybe at a time when the weather is good .!!


----------



## quinn (Oct 26, 2013)

Bigfoot said:



			Its not been 6 months yet but just knowing we won is good enough for me. A rematch sounds good but maybe at a time when the weather is good .!!
		
Click to expand...

Will see if we can get a few more this time..it still looks good on shelf


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 26, 2013)

Gotta be 2010 for me!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd be up for it too so long as

2010 course

Not HID birthday (18th)

You don't invite Mashleyr7 as he might beat me (unlikely)

I can get my handicap up

I might not insist on all those things


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm definitely interested cost dependent


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 26, 2013)

Definitely up for this one, it's on my wish list. Count me in.

Would prefer 2010, but I would still want to go even if it isn't included. I'd also be interested in the idea of the overnight option with 36 holes across 2 days rather than one, although I appreciate that many won't be if it adds much to the price.


----------



## Hogieefc (Oct 26, 2013)

I played 2010 and the Monty at the end of July through Your Golf Travel, 2 rounds buggy inc for 2010 and bed and breakfast for Â£139.

It may actually be cheaper to play it in July ???


----------



## HarryMonk (Oct 26, 2013)

Could well be up for this 2010 was such a great weekend, and has only been on the wish list to get back and play the course


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 27, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Not HID birthday (18th)
		
Click to expand...

I've seen your mrs she's older than 18 despite what your eyesight might tell you!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm up for this too btw, got to be the 2010 course and would like stay over too. if the other courses aren't so well regarded could it be  done with other local courses?


----------



## El Bandito (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm up for it, but only with the overnight. Last time I played the Montgomery and the 2010. We took a buggy for the Montgomery (quite hilly) and walked the 2010. No way could I play both in a day. The Montgomery is a good course. Some interesting holes and one par 5 has a view over the 2010 that is spectacular. The 2010 is a great experience.


----------



## Mav281 (Oct 27, 2013)

Assuming cost is reasonable I am game for this one.  Hopefully deals done in advance will see prices around the Â£150 mark for two rounds of golf and overnight accommodation.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 27, 2013)

Mav281 said:



			Assuming cost is reasonable I am game for this one.  Hopefully deals done in advance will see prices around the Â£150 mark for two rounds of golf and overnight accommodation.
		
Click to expand...

Price on website is Â£179 (mon-thurs) Â£249 (fri-sat) so for a group we could be in with a shout midweek @ Â£150.
Sure rob will do his best.  :thup:


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 29, 2013)

just to keep everyone updated,

I spoke with the sales team yesterday (Mon 28th) and they have advised me the 2010 will be shut from Sept 8th due to a large competition. 

With this in mind I have asked for a date in the week before, playing early afternoon on day 1 and abour 930-10 on day two.


Once I have a confirmed price I will be contacting the booking agents (yourgolftravel/golfbreaks) to see if I can get a better deal.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 29, 2013)

Will they not do a deal direct?


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 29, 2013)

Just had a return phone call from the sales team, If we want to play the 2010 then September is out. 

I personally have Woodall Spa and Hill Valley in April, Woburn in May, Cooden Beach in July and Gainsborough in August. With H4H planned for end Sept/early Oct it appears this will be unable to go ahead. 

If anyone would like to suggest another course then I'm happy to see what is avaliable


----------



## Birchy (Oct 29, 2013)

How about Saunton? Two courses there & surely should be plenty accomodation but im no expert on the area.


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 29, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Just had a return phone call from the sales team, If we want to play the 2010 then September is out. 

I personally have Woodall Spa and Hill Valley in April, Woburn in May, Cooden Beach in July and Gainsborough in August. With H4H planned for end Sept/early Oct it appears this will be unable to go ahead. 

If anyone would like to suggest another course then I'm happy to see what is avaliable
		
Click to expand...

The Vale has two courses and is just a bit further into Wales than Celtic Manor. They have a big hotel there too.


----------



## Lollfred (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi FT .. would deffo be interested in this, please add Rich as well if ok.


----------



## quinn (Oct 30, 2013)

The belfry ? We went last week.Two rounds on the brabazon & the derby. Dinner bed & breakfast Â£149


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 30, 2013)

quinn said:



			The belfry ? We went last week.Two rounds on the brabazon & the derby. Dinner bed & breakfast Â£149
		
Click to expand...

Who did you book that with, Your golf travel and golfbreaks are Â£99 for this deal


----------



## jchubs (Oct 30, 2013)

The Vale is very good - the Wales National is as good as any other in the area...

As you will see from my sig, I am part of Golf Days UK - we are a tour op, and if you want me to put a package together for you then I certainly can! We do offer the best incentives around and depending on number could put over Â£400 worth of Nike/TaylorMade prizes your way if you booked through us...

Just an idea, to compare what we can do as well at the other tour ops...

Cheers, 

Ben


----------



## quinn (Oct 30, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Who did you book that with, Your golf travel and golfbreaks are Â£99 for this deal
		
Click to expand...

We booked ours earlier in the year...I think the Â£99 pffer was staying on a sunday originally...now its anytime


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 30, 2013)

So, what do you guys think?

I could liase with jchubs (ukgolfdays) and put together a one night/2 round package.

Would need interest from 32 people to make it worthwhile

Over to you


----------



## El Bandito (Oct 30, 2013)

FT, I'd be in, assuming dates ok etc etc


----------



## mikee247 (Oct 30, 2013)

SammmeBee said:



			Only if includes 2010......
		
Click to expand...

yes same for me.. the other two are OK but not great.


----------



## Linnets (Oct 30, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			So, what do you guys think?

I could liase with jchubs (ukgolfdays) and put together a one night/2 round package.

Would need interest from 32 people to make it worthwhile

Over to you
		
Click to expand...

Count me in subject to dates


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Depends on dates but very interested.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 30, 2013)

Not now going ahead, thread closed at request of FT


----------

